# Keswick



## nimmo777 (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone know of stopovers near to Keswick, with a bus service that would get us into Keswick.

Thanks

A frustrated nimmo777 :mad1:


----------



## flying kipper (Jun 29, 2018)

nimmo777 said:


> Anyone know of stopovers near to Keswick, with a bus service that would get us into Keswick.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> A frustrated nimmo777 :mad1:



LR  thirlmere (A591) then bus into keswick.some overnight on Ambleside road in keswick where it joins st John's street near st John's church. (But to busy this time of year)


----------



## flying kipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Buses go every 30 minutes on A591 Grassmere to keswick


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jun 29, 2018)

I was told by a regular visitor to Keswick that vans often park up opposite the school grounds at 54°36'23.26" N   3°08'54.48" W, just round the corner from the usual spot (B5289) that now has "No overnight Parking" notices. School buses park on the road so it's best to move round to the old spot by 8.15 am. weekdays

We overnighted a few minutes away at Castlerigg stone circle. Reccomended.

Mr B.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have frequently used the car park next to the theatre by the lake where the rowing boats are for hire. I usually arrive late, the carpark empties when the theatre is finished about 10.00 pm but there’s nothing to stop you arriving earlier.
I just get up early and get a ticket then spend the day in Keswick. It used to be a poi but on checking it would appear it’s no longer in the database. Not sure why, as I have never had a problem when overnighting there.


----------

